# Histiocytoma



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

My 14 month boy developed a lump/wart on the front if his leg the joint to be more precise.a biopsy showed it was nothing nasty but a histiocytoma which should begin to regress after a few weeks and disappear ..only diesels didn't it grew a little more and constantly bled when he had been for a run.the vet decided to remove it even though it would be a troublesome area to heal as its in a spot that's constantly moved.op went well poor boy come home dopey with a small bandage.now this is where the trouble began..he was constantly at the bandage I was taking him to have it re dressed every day for 3 days until he eventually had the whole leg bandaged and a sock on for good measure plus a cone collar for when he was left alone. Perfect for the next few days .he was only allowed 5 min walks in the dry a few times a day bearing in mind he is used to running freely for a few miles twice a day he coped well. at his pre op I expected the bandage to come off revealing a tidy little scar but what we got was a disgusting bloody puss filled goo,popped stitches due to infection they said by him licking it between dressings.he had a temp and was put on antibiotics + painkillers I also have to bathe it twice a day.hes in his cone collar 24/7 for the next 10 days so the dressing can stay off and hopefully the air will aid healing  the vet said he will have a nasty scar there for life now(just as well we never wanted him as a show dog!).considering his dramatic lifestyle change he's been so good and just getting on with it all hes getting loads more love and fuss (if that was possible!) I just feel so bad for my full of life and energetic boy :'(I really hope when we go back next week it's made a improvement and the collar can come off.has anybody else experienced this before??


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Oh no, poor boy! I have no experience of this but best of luck and best ginger wishes from me and Morris x


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor guy... What an ordeal for him to go through!! :'(

You love them so much, you just hate to see them suffer in any way! Hope it goes well at the Vet's office next week. Let us know how he is doing.


----------

